# User Ranking System



## potroastV2 (Mar 19, 2007)

Rollitup's ranking system is based on the amount of posts you have:

0 Stranger
25 Learning How To Roll
50 Able To Roll A Joint
100 Marijuana Toker
200 Ganja Smoker
400 Pot Head
420 420 TIME
700 Stoner
1200 Teaching How To Roll
1600 Veteran Smoker
2500 Mr.Ganja
5000 Super Stoner
10000 Marijuana EXPERT
50000 Ganja God


----------



## mogie (Mar 19, 2007)

Then why are you a Ganja God with only 554 posts?


----------



## mogie (Mar 19, 2007)

Or is the a new system yet to be implemented?


----------



## mogie (Mar 19, 2007)

Wish that was in place instead of the current ranking system.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 19, 2007)

This system is in place although it is doubling up which will be removed, I am ganja god because I want to be ganja god.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks like your working on it with all the new posts.lol Which are very informative, by the way. VV


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 24, 2007)

didnt there used to be a "Senior member" ranking?


----------



## mogie (Mar 24, 2007)

Can I be changed to Ms. Ganja?


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 24, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> didnt there used to be a "Senior member" ranking?


yes, but if you ask me, posted 100 times doesnt make you a senior member.

i don't really consider myself a senior after 1400.


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Mar 25, 2007)

Rollitup tells it like it is....Rollitup.....He never says much but when he does......it is from GOD......lets all give rollitup a hand......yeah and I'd like to be a MS. too......I got a negative bump cause I was polite enough to say good-bye when I took a break.....what is up with that and if you are gonna give someone a bad rep. you should have the balls to put your name to it......Actually I think that should be an implemented rule....u must sign all neg or positive reps...... dontcha think that is fair ....I would like to know who is being an ass....everyone else was great as usual....Sorry for venting on your thread roll........I just hurt my feelings I am far from an attention getter.....Thx....   
</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 25, 2007)

wow, i was going so fast i missed even noticing half of those. i remember being able to roll.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 25, 2007)

mogie said:


> Can I be changed to Ms. Ganja?


Yea. the Mr. is kinda confusing.


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 11, 2007)

rollitup said:


> This system is in place although it is doubling up which will be removed, I am ganja god because I want to be ganja god.


 

And on the seventh day he made Ganja God


----------



## mogie (Apr 11, 2007)

Blaze I like your new avatar.


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 12, 2007)

oh finally someone posted the user ranking i have been looking for this forever but no one could find it


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 12, 2007)

how come there are two different rankings under yourname there is one and then another mine are different. why is this are they for different things


----------



## mogie (Apr 12, 2007)

That is for people with real bad memories. Rollitup feels that I am lucky to remember one title two would blow out more memory circuits. So to keep from having a major melt down just get to repeat the same title. 

I have no idea to be truthful.


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 12, 2007)

wtf then what the does it mean when they are different, the two, i hit two hundred and they became different


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 12, 2007)

your just stoned... keep posting it will change.

and a dose of + rep 4 u too enjoy


----------



## pauliojr (Apr 13, 2007)

Blazin24/7 said:


> if you are gonna give someone a bad rep. you should have the balls to put your name to it......Actually I think that should be an implemented rule....u must sign all neg or positive reps...... dontcha think that is fair ....I would like to know who is being an ass


I think the reason people never put their names on it when they give a -rep is because they don't want to receive a -rep in return so you can just get back at them. You can usually figure who it is if you're arguing with someone on a topic or someone is "dissing" you on the topic. Well that's what I think.


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah i agree with u u need to put ur name on all reps so people can thank u or see who did it. does anyone kno why there are two different ranks


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 14, 2007)

does anyone kno why they are different, is it something special, does anyone elso notice this


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 14, 2007)

you sure like to post


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah i kno i do but do u kno why there are two rankings


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 14, 2007)

mc.eddy.supreme said:


> yeah i kno i do but do u kno why there are two rankings


yes he split it look at the first page and you will see how the ranks work they will [email protected] mr ganja 4 a while


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 14, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> you sure like to post


 
its almost 420 time 4 you in the first month


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 15, 2007)

dude why do u gotta be such a hata. hahah 420


----------



## cali-high (Apr 28, 2007)

i know your a post hore mc.eddy


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 28, 2007)

He hasn't been on in a while has he...He posted like crazy...mc eddy that is


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (May 3, 2007)

eat shit y all u guys gotta be such player haters. dont hate me hate tha game biatches. u guys are the whores


----------



## Roseman (May 5, 2007)

I noticed a STRANGER who registered and began posting and all of his posts are "Yea, I agree" and "looks good dude" and "go for it" and he posted 350 times within his first three weeks here, all in April. He's built his rank up without giving any advise, he is sarcastic, arguementative and often he criticises the advise of other posters. Yet He has posted no grow journal or pics either, and I have to wonder if he's ever grown any pot at all. 
I'm not bitching, and I'm not snitching, but I am just stating that it doesn't seem fair to build up a rep on 300 posts that are so short, brief and uninformative. Am I wrong?


----------



## kindprincess (May 5, 2007)

wow, i hope i don't piss anyone off... i've had a lot of spare time in the last few days....


----------



## Roseman (May 5, 2007)

kindprincess, you always post informative posts, offering sound advise too. 
PEACE


----------



## DoobsDay (May 5, 2007)

yea and whats up with all these noobs who have more rep then me and roseman. i mean peeps with like 150 post seem to have more rep than me, people like kindprincess who have only been here a week or 2


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2007)

i worked very, very hard for my red blocks. maybe something has changed(?). took me 3000+ posts, tutorials, experiments, journals, pics, pics, helpful hints, tips and tricks, more experiments, more journals, hella PM's, ...............


----------



## GraF (May 5, 2007)

you know whats funny...... I KNOW for a fact there are people here w/ 2 log-in's and they can just +++++++REP back and forth ALL day!!!!!!

someone already told me about that shit


----------



## GraF (May 5, 2007)

DoobsDay said:


> yea and whats up with all these noobs who have more rep then me and roseman. i mean peeps with like 150 post seem to have more rep than me, people like kindprincess who have only been here a week or 2


 
Kindprincess has a lot under her belt my man, search all of her posts then come back and then think about it, nothing but helpful comments w/ pictures to assist, doesnt get better than that


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2007)

KP has it going on.


----------



## DoobsDay (May 5, 2007)

^^^^ yea but worth a red block at only 276 post? i mean dosent that shit in the face of people like mogie and fdd who seemingly work there ass off here?


----------



## kindprincess (May 5, 2007)

i believe that both mogie and fdd have repped me... probably why i got so many points so fast.


----------



## GraF (May 5, 2007)

I dont get the "block system" can someone explain that for me???


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> i believe that both mogie and fdd have repped me... probably why i got so many points so fast.


you came in with a wonderful attitude and very helpful information. i missed your first 80 posts. then i read one and was like "WOW" straight up knowledge with a friendly smile. you deserved it from me. i was impressed.


----------



## GraF (May 5, 2007)

okay "mr. ganja" lol can u explain the blocks???? anyone?? I know what they are there for but Im tryin to figure out how the scale works for those


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 5, 2007)

I think the more rep the person who is giving has, causes you to get more rep when they rep you as opposed to a person with less rep.
Hmm does that make sense??


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2007)

makes since. my rep would give you more points then a nooB's rep. on the other hand i am no longer allowed to give -rep. i don't know if this is something rollitup has changed for everyone or if it came with my status. i don't give -rep anyway. you can't get on someone for being uneducated. but you can help educate them when needed.


----------



## GraF (May 5, 2007)

I get it, thanks guys!!! guess the newbies love me?? 

fuckin seniors


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2007)

GraF said:


> I get it, thanks guys!!! guess the newbies love me??
> 
> fuckin seniors


well that will get you some.


----------



## DoobsDay (May 5, 2007)

^^^^i hear u graf, im workin my way up on noob reps as well lol. waitin for the big guys to drop the bomb lol


----------



## SHAMAN (May 5, 2007)

I don't trust the rep system. It can be cheated. I try to do some homework on people before I listen to them. Read there first few threads and posts. This will help get an idea of what they might know. I see alot of people on hear that start out knowing absolutely nothing. then a week or two later they know it all and think they can teach the world.
I have heard over a 1000 ways to skin a cat. And only 80 of them work.


----------



## GraF (May 5, 2007)

yeah, no shit!! lucky Ive got a secret friend though.... hint: he comes around once in a while, fades in and out, oh yeah, he's black too lolololololol


----------



## DoobsDay (May 5, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> I don't trust the rep system. It can be cheated. I try to do some homework on people before I listen to them. Read there first few threads and posts. This will help get an idea of what they might know. I see alot of people on hear that start out knowing absolutely nothing. then a week or two later they know it all and think they can teach the world.
> I have heard over a 1000 ways to skin a cat. And only 80 of them work.



i have seen this too and think its becoming problem, they get on here and want to make a big name for themselves and respect and instead you get a bunch of noobs educating noobs.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2007)

Roseman said:


> *I'm not bitching, and I'm not snitching,* but I am just stating that it doesn't seem fair to build up a rep on 300 posts that are so short, brief and uninformative. Am I wrong?




you were doing so well.. It was like a cool rap song.. and then it fell apart..


how about... 

I'm not bitching, and I'm not snitching,
Buts use gots to getz outta mys kitchen...
or else expect to get a pisol wippen..

iloveyou


----------



## abudsmoker (May 6, 2007)

there are little clicks of users boosting others. if this makes em feel better more power to em. once you get a high rep you really pad other users. so if you bump yourself every week like alot of users do you might feel better. 

Then again your still the same old gardner you were before


----------



## TheConstantGardner (May 7, 2007)

I think the only advise I've given so far has been electrical wiring but somehow I've managed to get a few rep points. Didn't even know how the system worked until today! lol

Guess if I could find a computer or an electrical forum I could get mad rep, but until then I guess I'll keep plugging away at growing and reading.


----------



## ljjr (May 7, 2007)

i don't have time to post a lot. work family and grows keep me pretty busy, but i do get a few posts in every now and then, i will say there are a few members still here that have helped me get a handle on growing inside and to those people i have given rep to, i don't post a lot of pics due to security reasons, but i have posted a few, anyway imo rep should be give to the quality of posts not the number of posts. just my 2cents lol peace and love to you all here.

LJ

GROW ON!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> you were doing so well.. It was like a cool rap song.. and then it fell apart..
> 
> 
> how about...
> ...



roflmao


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 7, 2007)

Garden K...Dont you ever, ever, ever , ever try to flow again.some people shouldnt spit ryhms and that means you lol


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (May 10, 2007)

yeah u gotta be good also even wit a bad rythm or bad verse a good beat can change that but wat evs


----------



## HighPhi (May 11, 2007)

im giving some +rep for the rap
brought a smile so ill bring the rep.


----------



## Beaner (May 13, 2007)

ew rap, if you rap, bad things start to happen, usually your pants start getting too big and sagging down, polo shirt turns into an XXXXXL white Tshirt, and lots of fake gold necklaces adorn your neck, you will lose your job and be forced to hustle crack, prostitutes, or recycle cans. Don't do it! work on your english and grow marijuana!


----------



## HighPhi (May 13, 2007)

hahahahah beaner you crack me up


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (May 14, 2007)

i luv dem beaners i also love their foooood, hell yeah mexicana. Also latina women got nice asses


----------



## abudsmoker (May 15, 2007)

but they are trashing our work and job markets driving down wages. i am sick of my atm asking me english or spainsh. We are in the us.


----------



## eastlosg1 (May 15, 2007)

thiers work all over the place in the u.s. just 2 many people are lazy and dont want 2 da dirty jobs so hey the mexicans do it. And yeah were in america huh c, u.s. , mexico are all north america so were all american huh?


----------



## kieahtoka (May 15, 2007)

Actually surprisingly the US has no set language, since it's a melting pot of so many cultures.


----------



## Beaner (May 15, 2007)

lol "beaner" was not meant as a race term, I have been using the moniker online for 5-6 years, as a reference to the seeds that our beautiful plant sprouts from. I am 100&#37; german sorry, i like my beer dark and my girls skinny and blond....damn them mexicans, but they are hard working anyway, more than you can say about half the somolians and hmongs that come here and end up joining gangs or fishing for carp all day at the local mississippi. damn somoli gangs are causing lots of trouble in the cities...


----------



## abudsmoker (May 15, 2007)

they work hard and cheap and live 2 or more generations per house. they eat cheap and send all this cash to mexico. its killing the working man


----------



## mogie (May 15, 2007)

Yeah like the white man didn't come here and screw the Indian's over. So what goes around comes around.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2007)

first off mexican women have NO asses. second they are lazy. we used to hire them all the time. now they want more than me. i end up having to do their job after them. we don't hire them anymore. i work in the wineries so believe me i've seen my share. 16 different SS#'s and they still keep getting kicked back as invalid. come on!!! illegal laborers DO NOT PAY TAXES!!!!!!! think about it every time you look at your check stub.


----------



## eastlosg1 (May 15, 2007)

so whats the point of that ^^^^ ??????


----------



## eastlosg1 (May 15, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> first off mexican women have NO asses. second they are lazy. we used to hire them all the time. now they want more than me. i end up having to do their job after them. we don't hire them anymore. i work in the wineries so believe me i've seen my share. 16 different SS#'s and they still keep getting kicked back as invalid. come on!!! illegal laborers DO NOT PAY TAXES!!!!!!! think about it every time you look at your check stub.


 
i mean what this all add up to ?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2007)

eastlosg1 said:


> i mean what this all add up to ?



adds up to nothing.


----------



## eastlosg1 (May 15, 2007)

that's what i thought


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2007)

i meant no disrespect. just observations of my experiences.


----------



## SHAMAN (May 15, 2007)

mogie said:


> Yeah like the white man didn't come here and screw the Indian's over. So what goes around comes around.


Don't worry my people are getting it back slowly. Casino's and cheap Cig's.
The white man love's to smoke and play the slots..


----------



## eastlosg1 (May 15, 2007)

good bye ...the end 4 me


----------



## eastlosg1 (May 15, 2007)

.......................


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2007)

wow, guess i offended some one.


----------



## mogie (May 15, 2007)

fdd you don't play well with others. You have been BITCH slapped.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2007)

mogie said:


> fdd you don't play well with others. You have been BITCH slapped.



i feel really bad. i said nothing but what actually happened to us, at work, about 8 times in the last 3 years. i even tried to apologize if i offended him. he just gathered up everything and bailed. i'm shocked.


----------



## kindprincess (May 15, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!! omg, mogie i love you. you have made my sig!!!

BITCH slapped!!! 

on a more serious note. fdd did not display racism. the person who left is, imo, a racist.

don't worry fdd, you have a very valid point. illegal immigrants do not pay taxes, and should not be allowed to take advantage of our system. it is destroying the economy in all ways shapes and forms. thousands of jobs a day are being lost due to shut downs of companies that go out of biz, because they can't compete with illegal wages.

i work with a paint crew, i hear the guys talk about this issue all the time. the labor prices have been more than cut in half because of illegal immigrants. people are living in poverty because of it; taxes make poor folk poorer, and keep the rich rich.

i think there will soon be a civil war or national uprising or something; the world is in turmoil.

i'll stop now, before this goes from political to spiratual.... that is one i won't argue about.

congratulations mogie!!!

kp


----------



## abudsmoker (May 15, 2007)

Rollitup is suffering server overload if your signature gets much longer


----------



## abudsmoker (May 15, 2007)

eastlosg1 said:


> .......................


 
i dont like it im leavin.... 



im going to start telling people dont let the door hit you in the ass!


----------



## eastlosg1 (May 15, 2007)

it's not racism, i'm just dumb (faded at the time) and wanted to leave this forum and join another one, plus is see videoman there


peace


----------



## abudsmoker (May 15, 2007)

peace and good will 2 you


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> peace and good will 2 you




that's not what you were going to say.


----------



## kindprincess (May 15, 2007)

and don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out?


----------



## NO GROW (May 15, 2007)

LOL....lol....lol.... lmao.....^^^^^^^^^^^

You guys and girls are killing me. It gets more and more like a soap opera here everyday.


----------



## Stonerville (May 16, 2007)

Get me some rolling papers now


----------



## Butt load of buds (May 16, 2007)

Stonerville said:


> Get me some rolling papers now


you want clear ones


----------



## abudsmoker (May 16, 2007)

tune in tonight for another round of rollitup


----------



## 420101 (May 16, 2007)

Beaner said:


> ew rap, if you rap, bad things start to happen, usually your pants start getting too big and sagging down, polo shirt turns into an XXXXXL white Tshirt, and lots of fake gold necklaces adorn your neck, you will lose your job and be forced to hustle crack, prostitutes, or recycle cans. Don't do it! work on your english and grow marijuana!


thats funny but true shit beaner


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 17, 2007)

I have a question. If you were just on the other side of that river and you knew you could find work and feed your family on the other side of that river what would you do?
This argument goes on all around the world folks. The same sterotypes are used and only the name of the group changes. My wife and I have hosted High School Foriegn exchange students and supervised for other host family from all over the world. My wife's favorite all time student explained to here what was bad about East Germans and those Southern Germans and the gooddam lazy turkish immigrants. He doesn't agree with the views of his peers.
The boy we had from Azerberjan a former Soviet state, said he went to school one day and was told he must now hate the Armenians. His best friend and next door neighbor is Armeninian. 
Our Turkish boy explained why they hate the lazy Greeks. Our Brazilian boy explained why the people in the flavella's are just lazy and dumb. Thomas lives in a "Gated Community". I don't remember for sure but I think they have a husband and wife team for gardening and housekeeping. They have been with them for like 20 years and still get thier possesions searched at the gate every day.
People are people where ever you go. Do not form your opinions based on a limited knowledge of the people. 
One thing to keep in mind when US citizens complain about what any group is taking from us, like we should have an exclusive right to it. We have 5% of the world's population and we consume 75% of the world's goods. Seems a little out of balance. Do you really wonder why folks would break the law to come here?


----------



## abudsmoker (May 17, 2007)

We all have our causes to break the law, thiers are motivated from need, or rather will to live better


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2007)

breaking the law to come here is one thing, breaking the law after you get here is another. this includes taxes. Federal, State, Social Security, Medicare,... that's all i want to see taken care of. pay your taxes, either that or pay me under the table.


----------



## mogie (May 17, 2007)

Hmmmm....I guess I would try throwing food across the river.


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 17, 2007)

Believe me, if these illegals could have some type of temporary legal status they would be glad to pay the taxes even if this didn't give them any rights to benefits of the programs. Since they are here illegally they are subject to abuse. What can they do if they get mugged and thier illegally earned pay taken who can they complain to. If thier employer decides not to pay the full amount for thier work who do they complain to. I remember a few years back they set up some kind of a program to let them put money in banks and open accounts for checking and savings. Seems like a lot of money was deposited.
VV


----------



## trailer park guy (Jun 5, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> Believe me, if these illegals could have some type of temporary legal status they would be glad to pay the taxes even if this didn't give them any rights to benefits of the programs. Since they are here illegally they are subject to abuse. What can they do if they get mugged and thier illegally earned pay taken who can they complain to. If thier employer decides not to pay the full amount for thier work who do they complain to. I remember a few years back they set up some kind of a program to let them put money in banks and open accounts for checking and savings. Seems like a lot of money was deposited.
> VV


Hmmm
I just jumped on this post to find out about the ranking system.

Funny how fast the subject can change and how fast it can end when someone gets you to look at it with a compassionate and common sense point of view.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 4, 2007)

*yeah!!!! You should be a ms. ganja for sure.  *


mogie said:


> Can I be changed to Ms. Ganja?


----------



## neverever (Jul 10, 2007)

is anyone here actually a ganja god?


----------



## mogie (Jul 10, 2007)

Not without cheating. LOL


----------



## Pizip (Jul 22, 2007)

mogie said:


> Can I be changed to Ms. Ganja?


 
Yes yes yes


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 22, 2007)

ide also like to see mogie changed to ms ganja


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 24, 2007)

Can I be changed to Ms. Ganga please?


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't think I'm alone here, and I apologize if someone's said it already, but don't you think some of the titles are a bit gender-specific? e.g. "Mr. Ganja" "Ganja God" Why not, Mrs. Stoner, or Ganja Goddess...after all, marijuana cultivation is very much a matriarchal practice. I say we do away with the titles favoring the male sex, just as we do away with male plants and hermes.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 13, 2007)

- i am fine with being called mrs ganja
- god can be a female
- and talking about my mom is fine

that being said.. last night i saw a grow room that had 16 - 1000 watt bulbs...

holey fook!

iloveyou


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 13, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> that being said.. last night i saw a grow room that had 16 - 1000 watt bulbs...
> 
> holey fook!
> 
> iloveyou


How do you do something like that without attracting attention from the elecric company or the cops?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2007)

i worked at a welding company that had ten 1000 watters hanging from the ceiling just to light the work areas. that on top of all the welders........

you gotta front it with some type of business. blow up a warehouse.

kilns use a lot of juice. i could hide one behind......FDD's house of pots...........i'll sell pottery out the front......


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 13, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i worked at a welding company that had ten 1000 watters hanging from the ceiling just to light the work areas. that on top of all the welders........
> 
> you gotta front it with some type of business. blow up a warehouse.
> 
> kilns use a lot of juice. i could hide one behind......FDD's house of pots...........i'll sell pottery out the front......


LoL So that's how it's done. You have to a business property. I was wondering how you could run 16 1000W's in one house.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 13, 2007)

yes, it is in a warehouse that has been transformed into a house.. I will start a thread and post pictures later... I am actually going to see a few more MONSTER grows today... this is the website HOTBOXHYDRO


iloveyou


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 13, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> yes, it is in a warehouse that has been transformed into a house.. I will start a thread and post pictures later... I am actually going to see a few more MONSTER grows today... this is the website HOTBOXHYDRO
> 
> 
> iloveyou


 that is cool as shit. i am gonna get my cdl as a front.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> yes, it is in a warehouse that has been transformed into a house.. I will start a thread and post pictures later... I am actually going to see a few more MONSTER grows today... this is the website HOTBOXHYDRO
> 
> 
> iloveyou



i got just the spot.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 13, 2007)

nice im moving on up


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 12, 2008)

is there any way to see how much rep ive given to other people?


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jan 12, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> is there any way to see how much rep ive given to other people?


WHAT IS THIS REP? AND HOW DO I GIVE IT?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 12, 2008)

Mr. Limpet said:


> WHAT IS THIS REP? AND HOW DO I GIVE IT?


 scales at the right top of your post. click em for mastakoosh


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 12, 2008)

Does anyone know when your rep scale will start to move?


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 12, 2008)

Mr. Limpet said:


> WHAT IS THIS REP? AND HOW DO I GIVE IT?


theres a blue scale on the top right of your post click them for me


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 12, 2008)

i dont know if it still works. people rep me and it doesnt move. maybe i need the big dogs to rep me.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i dont know if it still works. people rep me and it doesnt move. maybe i need the big dogs to rep me.



yeah man. mastakush i threw you some rep already


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 12, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> yeah man. mastakush i threw you some rep already


 i appreciate it much. i got to get my new grow goin. it says if people with a lot of rep, give you rep it makes it go up faster. also thank you again gm


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 12, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i appreciate it much. i got to get my new grow goin. it says if people with a lot of rep, give you rep it makes it go up faster. also thank you again gm


you can give me an excuse to thank you back  hint hint


----------



## TheGardenMan (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 13, 2008)

*I don't think he 'got' it. *


TheGardenMan said:


> thanks man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kant (Jan 13, 2008)

so i know this whole elite member thing is changing titles but i kinda miss being mr. ganja. 
*sigh*


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 25, 2008)

AH HAH! finally i know what rep points are and how they're increased/decreased, hehe. I read the entire thread so far. Something that threw me off was that wee bit of racism stuff that took up a couple pages there.
I would think that on a site like this racism wouldn't even be an issue at all. Our only cree on here should be "Long live Mary Jane" Our only race on here should be "Potheads" and the only color of people on here should be GREEN! Regardless of what the real world classifies us as. We're all brothers and sisters on here an I stand up for my family. I think everyone on here should feel the same way.

Someday I will be Ganga God. Swimsuit models will fan my back with large sativa branches while I lounge on my holy beach side palace, skull fried. I will protect my disciples and flog all who condemn them with my might green cola-like wang. Resin will rain down from the skies and hailstones will turn into hash! I will infest them with evil spider mites, powdery mildew and mold!

All Hail The Mighty Thunderchunkie! Soon to be Ganga God! (and no, it didnt take 7 days for me to create the earth. I had to wait about 9 weeks for the first crop to come in! hahahaaaaa, and on the 10th week, boy did I friggin rest! lmao

And yes, I have my own set of 10 commandments if anyones interested.

Reps, please, lmfao

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/45296-full-led-grow-room-aeroponic.html


----------



## uberpea (Mar 25, 2008)

LOLOLOL!! Awesome.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_Cute! I agree there shouldn't be racism but its a site and you can't control everyone and unfortunately some of the stuff gets by._

_This new system does take forever to get rep points BUT I only have 18 more to go and I will have a total of 5 black square and then I think I get my RED SQUARES !!!!!!_

_Oh here's Lacy at her finest......begging for rep points_

_NOT!!!!!_


thunderchunkie said:


> AH HAH! finally i know what rep points are and how they're increased/decreased, hehe. I read the entire thread so far. Something that threw me off was that wee bit of racism stuff that took up a couple pages there.
> I would think that on a site like this racism wouldn't even be an issue at all. Our only cree on here should be "Long live Mary Jane" Our only race on here should be "Potheads" and the only color of people on here should be GREEN! Regardless of what the real world classifies us as. We're all brothers and sisters on here an I stand up for my family. I think everyone on here should feel the same way.
> 
> Someday I will be Ganga God. Swimsuit models will fan my back with large sativa branches while I lounge on my holy beach side palace, skull fried. I will protect my disciples and flog all who condemn them with my might green cola-like wang. Resin will rain down from the skies and hailstones will turn into hash! I will infest them with evil spider mites, powdery mildew and mold!
> ...


----------



## mac88 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Tokin Tosh (Jun 8, 2008)

I want to be a great follower of the rollitup community! LOL!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 10, 2008)

*You are welcome *


mac88 said:


> Thanks for the info





Tokin Tosh said:


> I want to be a great follower of the rollitup community! LOL!


*careful what you wish for. *


----------



## whulkamania (Aug 27, 2008)

I am only 14 posts away from being a Stoner!


----------



## Gravtronics (Sep 26, 2008)

got it booooooooiiiiii


----------



## gmrajen7 (Oct 29, 2008)

how can i change Mr.ganja??????


----------



## JonesClub420 (Nov 17, 2008)

anybody you know here that owns a marijuana website? i need to work on something about ganja.. please PM me if you can reffer someone


happy smoking brah!


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah... umm weird thing to ask.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 17, 2008)

huh, is there a new system now or wuz tha one he wrote been scrapped


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 17, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Yeah... umm weird thing to ask.


 
dude read it like a stoner does...... 


let me translate 




wow im fried and bored....... wow pot is cool, damn i need a friend.........
wow a web site, a pot web site, yea, thats it grow pot smoke pot ......

wow i want to work for this kind of site. that would be cool.......



" son is your room clean? you shouldnt be on the net with a dirty room" 

" yes mom its clean " ok where was i, oh yea that would be totally cool to work on a potsite.... 

***********************************************

no that might not be word for word but look hes 14 and stoned so its something of that sorts


----------



## whulkamania (Dec 20, 2008)

Has anybody yet become a Ganja God?


----------



## genfranco (Dec 31, 2008)

what happened to the scale?


----------



## mmaaddmmaann (Jan 26, 2009)

so maybe i'm pretty stoned, but how do I give rep. someone said you click a scale on the right. Is that the blue and orange scale things, horizontal. If so when I click on them nothing happens. HELLP, i'v tried to give props, but no sucsess so far


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't like it.. I don't need someone to tell that I am the shit. I already know I am...


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 11, 2009)

Why am I still Mr. Ganja w/over 8K points?


----------



## Thanksfortheinfo (Feb 12, 2009)

Was wondering about the status system, thanks


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 14, 2009)

Doesnt matter, they dont address it here


----------



## FortyTillFive (Jul 13, 2009)

You kids should not care if someone has more posts than you! or about rep stuff. why does it matter reallY? no really? well i guess they are looked up to? LMAO


----------



## anhedonia (Aug 7, 2009)

why is it Ive been on here since 2007 and and have such a low score? Im on this shit all the time.


----------



## potroast (Aug 7, 2009)

It's because you call it shit.


----------



## hippietoker18 (Oct 3, 2009)

potroast said:


> It's because you call it shit.


hahaaa its because you call it shit. thats just what i was thinking when i read it


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 4, 2009)

serious?? I didnt think it would have that kind of connotation. I take it back. Ill never refer to riu as shit again. Now can I get an answer to my question? Isint it kind of strange? Ive never seen anyone with an older join date as mine either. I feel like Im being singled out.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> serious?? I didnt think it would have that kind of connotation. I take it back. Ill never refer to riu as shit again. Now can I get an answer to my question? Isint it kind of strange? Ive never seen anyone with an older join date as mine either. I feel like Im being singled out.


Which score are you talking about?


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 5, 2009)

Nevermind. Who cares.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Nevermind. Who cares.


Well, I thought you did since you asked, and I was going to try to explain it to you, but I wasn't sure if you were talking about the score you get for your posts (the title change that this thread is about), or if you meant the green activity bar, or the orange bar...or the rep points.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 5, 2009)

No not the title change, I know what that is, but those last 3, what are those?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> No not the title change, I know what that is, but those last 3, what are those?


The activity bar (green one) is just that, your activity, the more you're on, the higher the percentage is. The orange bar is your experience bar, and there are a BUNCH of things that factor into it. They're all explained in the first post of this thread

https://www.rollitup.org/support/82082-experience-system.html

And if you look at your own profile, under the vBExperience tab, you can see how YOUR points have been calculated (it breaks it down, points you get for posts, points you get for threads, attachments, all that)

And as for rep, that usually only goes up when other members rep you. There are other things that make it go up, like every 365 days you get more rep altering power. It's all explained in the first post of this thread

https://www.rollitup.org/support/29103-rep-system-information.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## CriticalMayheM (Mar 23, 2010)

how do i access the market


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

up up, down down, left right left right, B A B A, start.....should work, works for me


----------



## donpg101 (Mar 30, 2010)

what level do i have to be to look at pics


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Mar 30, 2010)

As long as you're registered you should be able to look at pics....are you not?


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Mar 30, 2010)

smegma??9 10


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Mar 31, 2010)

creme cheese..........reminded me of smegma, I was very stoned last night


----------



## royboy12 (Apr 4, 2010)

tryin to be a toker yeah yeah


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Apr 4, 2010)

tryin to be a hater yeah yeah


----------



## derkone (Apr 9, 2010)

ahhh, i see. + 1 for me.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 3, 2010)

there should be even more rankings!


----------



## windytodai (Sep 11, 2010)

I was wondering that too. So it's all about responding to other posts.


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 14, 2010)

windytodai said:


> I was wondering that too. So it's all about responding to other posts.


...........


----------



## windytodai (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't get how the rankings work. I'm still at stranger but I got an album up and everything else with it, journal, posts, groups, threads...hm


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 16, 2010)

windytodai said:


> I don't get how the rankings work. I'm still at stranger but I got an album up and everything else with it, journal, posts, groups, threads...hm


 

User Ranking System 
Rollitup's ranking system is based on the amount of posts you have:

0 Stranger
25 Learning How To Roll
50 Able To Roll A Joint
100 marijuana Toker
200 Ganja Smoker
400 Pot Head
420 420 TIME
700 Stoner
1200 Teaching How To Roll
1600 Veteran Smoker
2500 Mr.Ganja
5000 Super Stoner
10000 marijuana EXPERT
50000 Ganja God 
​


----------



## kpac (Nov 28, 2010)

You should get points for starting threads that others post in especially if they keep everyone's interests.


----------



## kpac (Nov 28, 2010)

I was looking for it I guess you do sorry a couple below this in experience sorry agian


----------



## greenkrakzak (Jan 21, 2011)

haha smegma gross


----------



## Derple (Feb 17, 2011)

me likey new system


----------



## Derple (Feb 23, 2011)

omnomnomnomnom, ima eat chu all!


----------



## ESR360 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey I'm just slightly confused about something. In order to access the Elite Rolling Society, is the only way to pay the subscription? Or do any other ranks achievable from posts allow access to it? Don't get me wrong I'm not a trying to be a cheapskate, just wondering =]


----------



## Derple (Jun 8, 2011)

How come I'm a stoner with only 400 posts?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2011)

Derple said:


> How come I'm a stoner with only 400 posts?


you're a pothead. you just graduated from being a stoner


----------



## LostReefSponger (Jun 13, 2011)

Derple said:


> How come I'm a stoner with only 400 posts?


The bottom top name is your current rank, "420 TIME" and the bottom name is what your next rank will be once you reach the amount of posts.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2011)

doc still putting in work, letting cats know haha. whats up doc lol?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 18, 2011)

mastakoosh said:


> doc still putting in work, letting cats know haha. whats up doc lol?


lol hahahahha!! what's up koosh? long time no see.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 18, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol hahahahha!! what's up koosh? long time no see.


 im chillin doc. i lurk on here now and then but there is so many new folks i dont hardly know anyone. hope life is treating u good there in paradise my brother.


----------



## Weedasaurus (May 26, 2012)

rollitup said:


> I am ganja god because I want to be ganja god.


lol, you should put that in your sig.


----------



## drugSNIFFINGdawg420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice good info


----------



## budbuddingding (Apr 6, 2013)

i have recently joined and was able to write my first post detailing my first grow, all was fine the past had around 200 views, now i cannot find or access it through my profile, i try to see journal entries and it says i do not have enough privileges, even though its my own post! ! am i doing something wrong? please pm me if you can help....otherwise I'm gonna have to switch to a more user friendly forum! annoying as i don't want to have to type that all again


----------



## sunni (Apr 6, 2013)

budbuddingding said:


> i have recently joined and was able to write my first post detailing my first grow, all was fine the past had around 200 views, now i cannot find or access it through my profile, i try to see journal entries and it says i do not have enough privileges, even though its my own post! ! am i doing something wrong? please pm me if you can help....otherwise I'm gonna have to switch to a more user friendly forum! annoying as i don't want to have to type that all again


I believe once you become more active on the forum it will show up to everyone, i know we limit certain features until you become an active member of the forum such as PM's , signatures, journal entries, . You only have 2 forum posts, try to become an active member and all privileges will become available for you, I know this is frustrating but we have these measures in place so that spammers do not overrun the board.


----------



## budbuddingding (Apr 9, 2013)

thansk for the reply, and yeah it does make sense to reduce spammers.....in the end it its a good thing for all of us...! but does it not almost encourage spam in a sense? people who just want to have all privileges end up having to post a load of stuff they otherwise would not have! 

i am mainly confused by this as initially i could see my post....

anyway thanks again  i shall endeavour to post more!


----------



## budbuddingding (Apr 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> I believe once you become more active on the forum it will show up to everyone, i know we limit certain features until you become an active member of the forum such as PM's , signatures, journal entries, . You only have 2 forum posts, try to become an active member and all privileges will become available for you, I know this is frustrating but we have these measures in place so that spammers do not overrun the board.


Ive just added a sig, profile pic and profile details! the problem is still that while i cant see my initial journal post, i cannot update it with more journal entries..or am i missing something? 

cheers


----------



## curiousuk (Apr 9, 2013)

budbuddingding said:


> Ive just added a sig, profile pic and profile details! the problem is still that while i cant see my initial journal post, i cannot update it with more journal entries..or am i missing something?
> 
> cheers


I maybe way off the field with this guess....BUT it does say budbuddingding does not have a blog yet.... and that tends to mean you have not started a blog. or you didnt click save or post when you first made your inital blog post to begin with.


----------



## budbuddingding (Apr 11, 2013)

curiousuk said:


> I maybe way off the field with this guess....BUT it does say budbuddingding does not have a blog yet.... and that tends to mean you have not started a blog. or you didnt click save or post when you first made your inital blog post to begin with.


I definitely started it, for at least a week i was able to see it, and see how many people had seen it (had around 200 views, no replies though) it was started possibly almost a month ago and was a preliminary post detailing my grow gear and plan, just asking for tips upfront. does rollitup delete posts that arent followed up?

Any how i think i may start a new one....all this missing post stuff is reminding me of royal mail....!


----------



## budbuddingding (Apr 11, 2013)

For anyone interested..... resarted my grow journal in the form of a thread.....link is in my signature 

thanks for all your help


----------



## Krspies (Jul 25, 2013)

LOL what cracks me up is that I've been smoking for 30 years and I still can't roll one and here I get labled able to roll one with only 25 posts. oh the irony.


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

Tokin419.9 said:


> As a noob here i find the "rank" system to be insulting. You have alot of experienced folks signing up only to be called "strangers". Other than that the site seems ok so far.


and once you post good information you will have your rank move up thats how it works


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

Tokin419.9 said:


> Nice welcome. I dont.think ill be spending much time here. Thanks.


i went into your thread and welcomed you to riu you made acomment on feeling insulted for your rank i did not "troll" you nor say anything rude to you


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Aug 25, 2013)

Tokin , the rep system here is jaded and those with brains can see this easily. With that said , welcome to RIU , the premier cannabis comedy channel !


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> i went into your thread and welcomed you to riu you made acomment on feeling insulted for your rank i did not "troll" you nor say anything rude to you


Stop trolling brother lololol.


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Stop trolling brother lololol.


jeesh .............


----------



## bulastoner (Aug 27, 2013)

Uh. I don't pay too much attention to the ranking system. I visit here quite often and read more than I write. I'm here to learn how to grow better ganja. However, i do get a little sensitive when I haven't imbibed in awhile. But not that sensitive.


----------



## NWGreenHorn (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello! I'm new to the community but have been reading up on this site for some time now.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 25, 2013)

me too


----------



## Mello136 (Apr 9, 2014)

rollitup said:


> Rollitup's ranking system is based on the amount of posts you have:
> 
> 0 Stranger
> 25 Learning How To Roll
> ...



I'm going to assume this is being changed. Would love to help out!


----------



## Jack Harer (Apr 14, 2014)

rollitup said:


> This system is in place although it is doubling up which will be removed, I am ganja god because I want to be ganja god.


And it's good to be King....or at least in his court!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 15, 2014)

I just saw Him on FB?????


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 16, 2014)

sept.25, 2013


----------



## vostok (Oct 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> I believe once you become more active on the forum it will show up to everyone, i know we limit certain features until you become an active member of the forum such as PM's , signatures, journal entries, . You only have 2 forum posts, try to become an active member and all privileges will become available for you, I know this is frustrating but we have these measures in place so that spammers do not overrun the board.


I know as a member of RIU....I can never ever leave, meaning close my account,

but can one opt out of this ego-centric 'ranking system' ..?

Hmmmm..I didn't think so


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

vostok said:


> I know as a member of RIU....I can never ever leave, meaning close my account,
> 
> but can one opt out of this ego-centric 'ranking system' ..?
> 
> Hmmmm..I didn't think so


the ranking system is no longer something we actually have anymore that post is from 2013. and im now going to close this thread as it doesnt actually contain any information thats relevant today

this is from when we have vbulletin system


----------

